# Boats



## georgiaboy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am getting ready to take the plunge on a duck boat.  I will run through deep water but also have rivers, shallow coves and sloughs to get in.  

I usually hunt with 1-3 others and will not always hunt from the boat but the boat will need to get me to where I hunt, even if its layouts or shore blind.

Honestly I never cared to hunt puddle ducks from a boat.  I have about 0 experience with bigger jons, but use a gheenoe ar transportation a fair amount.  The gheenoe is awesome from ponds and swamps but too small for a lake.    

I am thinking a 16'-18' ft, all welded and leaning to a mud motor.  

Mud motors are a whole new ballgame too, I like that the short shafts have reverse but longtails seem alot simpler and easier to maintain.


----------



## wingding (Mar 15, 2010)

New or used?


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 15, 2010)

Used to meet the budget. I was hoping for $2000-3000 but can flex quite a bit if I need to. I am afraid it may be a buy once cry once situation.


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 15, 2010)

It may not be in you price range but if you can find a tunnel hull you should give it a hard look. Mine is a Lowe 1760 CJ tunnel with a 60 hp mercury outboard. I bit the bullet and added a jack plate and I come pretty close to the best of both worlds in that I get the use of the traditional outboad for fishing but when I need it I can run in some VERY thin water. This tunnel boat at full jack has the prop above the bottom of the boat.  If you are ever down toward the south side of Atlanta, I will be glad to let you see what this thing will do.  My choice was driven by the fact that I could not afford a different boat for every thing that I do. I think I found a great all around work horse. I live in this boat 11 months out of the year. 

Just TRY a tunnel hull and then decide.  god luck.


----------



## kscoggins (Mar 15, 2010)

nice rig man.

gaboy, in that range you may end up with a base model jon and an outboard.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice boat Jerry, I like that. 

In all honesty I am looking in the $5-6k range now.  From the looking online I think it's going to take that range to get into something I want that runs well. I don't want to spend much time at the boat mechanic. 

There isn't much in the way of duck boats around so that's not helping lol.


----------



## GSURugger (Mar 15, 2010)

if you go mud, go short tail.  will perform very close to an outboard in open water situations.  my 35 w/ mikuni carb runs just as fast (gps speed) as my old 25hp merc 4 stroke.  handling is similar, and is GREAT for running rivers.


----------



## ngaduck (Mar 15, 2010)

Just bite the bullet and do it.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 15, 2010)

GSURugger said:


> if you go mud, go short tail.  will perform very close to an outboard in open water situations.  my 35 w/ mikuni carb runs just as fast (gps speed) as my old 25hp merc 4 stroke.  handling is similar, and is GREAT for running rivers.



What are you riding in?


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 15, 2010)

ngaduck said:


> Just bite the bullet and do it.



Pay attention since you will be riding in it.  Ask the local boys for me, they know about boats.


----------



## Alan D. (Mar 15, 2010)

I just got an alumacraft MV1448 with a 25hp envinrude this past wednesday. Took it out on the flint on saturday and was very pleased with it. Im thinking about making a mud motor for it so I can run in shallow water without having to worry as much.


----------



## GSURugger (Mar 16, 2010)

georgiaboy said:


> What are you riding in?



1650 xpress


----------



## cmk07c (Mar 16, 2010)

GSU what'd you pay for the xpress and did you get it new?


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 16, 2010)

Alan D. said:


> I just got an alumacraft MV1448 with a 25hp envinrude this past wednesday. Took it out on the flint on saturday and was very pleased with it. Im thinking about making a mud motor for it so I can run in shallow water without having to worry as much.



let me know if you need a tagalong. lol


----------



## GSURugger (Mar 16, 2010)

cmk07c said:


> GSU what'd you pay for the xpress and did you get it new?



check your pm's


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 16, 2010)

nice boat Rugger

Anybody run a Pro-Drive boat?


----------



## thar31321 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have found some decent deals on craigslist in Mississippi on duckboats lately. I have been looking at the Waco boats but the only thing I can pull them up on is boat trader. I sold a 1436 G3 recently and been trying to find the same kind of boat as you.


----------



## chet1725 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a Grizzly 1648 with a Pro-Drive. If I could do it over again, I think a wider floor would be nice. The PD is great, it is also heavy and I will be adding pods to the boat to level it up. On mud motors I like surface driven because they can be driven sitting or standing.


----------



## topdaddy (Mar 18, 2010)

i run a 36 pro drive.have had two mud buddys trouble with both and bad service.


----------



## devolve (Mar 18, 2010)

topdaddy said:


> mud buddys
> bad service.





X2!!!  NEVER AGAIN


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm upping the budget if I can find a good boat and really leaning towards a Pro Drive motor.   

Thanks for the info. I'm researching, it would be alot easier in LA!

Ducks are like crack and boats are a gateway drug.  You start cheap and pretty soon you are ready to spend all your extra cash for a good time!


----------



## kscoggins (Mar 18, 2010)

little rascal has a pro-drive motor on his boat, I think he has had pretty good luck with it.


----------



## Weevil (Mar 29, 2010)

*Hey georgiaboy...*

...I certainly don't mean to hijack your thread but have a tunnel hull you might be interested in.

-17.5 ft G3 raised transom tunnel hull w/75hp Yamaha 4-stroke (hydraulic trim / PowerLift manual jackplate)
- Minn Kota trolling motor (42 lbs), Eagle electronics
- Safety, running, and headlights, 13 gal gas tank, dual bilge pumps, fire extinguisher 
- Storage under both the front and rear decks
- Aerated livewell/baitwell is under the seat directly in front of the console
- 6 vertical rod holders (on either side of the console)
- That's a 120qt marine cooler (for size comparison)
- Galvanized Bear trailer w/lockable detachable hitch/tongue
- 3 life preservers + 2 cushions
- Slip-ring anchor w/20ft marine rope
- Motor support arm 

No awesome camo job like Mr. Russell's, but maybe a future paint project?  Shoot me a PM if interested.

Weevil


----------



## kscoggins (Mar 29, 2010)

nice rig weevil, what you askin for it?


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice boat Weevil!  You guys love making me jealous, lol.


----------



## Weevil (Mar 30, 2010)

kscoggins said:


> nice rig weevil, what you askin for it?



$10,200.  It's been a really great rig, my schedule simply doesn't allow me enough time on the water.  

Maybe I need to rework my schedule, huh?


----------

